# Valve cover spacer



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I would like to use the original 389/421 valve covers on my new motor, but will be using large valve 1967 heads on a modified 421 SD block. 5.08" valves and a .488 intake .491 lift cam will further complicate the valve geometry. I want to retain stock appearace but Rocker arm clearances will be a too tight. Has anyone found or know of a valve cover spacer for Pontiacs?
Mike

[email protected]


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

You can double-gasket the valve covers and get the clearance.


----------



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

A Company Called Indian Adventures Makes Them... Opg Sells Them.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Jim Bulter has spacers, and you can try ticker gaskets. I went and puchased a set of Offenhauser finned value covers that just fit.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Butler Performance has them up to 3/4" thick but they cost $100...


----------

